# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перевод рабочих станций в домен

## Coolvic

Здравствуйте!
Никогда не администрировал 1С, но настало такое время, так что сильно не пинайте.
В моем распоряжении Windows Server 2012, на котором лежит база данных 1С 8.2. Компьютеры объединены в рабочую группу и на них установлены клиенты 1С 8.2, с установленными 15-значными ключами (толи корп, то ли проф получается). Ключи только программные, аппаратных нет. На сервере только каталог с базой, сама 1С не установлена. Сейчас я собираюсь поднимать домен на сервере и соответственно все компьютеры переводить в домен.
Собственно вопрос, что будет с лицензиями? Это уже не локальные пользователи будут, а пользователи домена. Или лицензионный ключ устанавливается для всех пользователей компьютера, в независимости от их принадлежности и я могу спокойно вводить в домен компы и все будет работать?
Если же нет, то как вытащить инфу, какой ключ на какой компьютер установлен и с какими данными юр. лица? До меня устанавливал другой человек и с ним нет возможности связаться.
Заранее всем спасибо за помощь!

----------


## avm3110

> Собственно вопрос, что будет с лицензиями? Это уже не локальные пользователи будут, а пользователи домена.


А какое отношение система лицензирования 1С имеет к системе управления учетными записями? Не морочьте голову ни себе, ни окружающим



> Или лицензионный ключ устанавливается для всех пользователей компьютера, в независимости от их принадлежности и я могу спокойно вводить в домен компы и все будет работать?


Читайте у 1С документацию по системе лицензирования и не путайте лицензии "на сервер" и "на рабочее место"

----------


## Coolvic

> А какое отношение система лицензирования 1С имеет к системе управления учетными записями? Не морочьте голову ни себе, ни окружающим
> 
> Читайте у 1С документацию по системе лицензирования и не путайте лицензии "на сервер" и "на рабочее место"


А такое, что одним из параметров является сетевое имя компьютера и версия windows. Соответственно имя то я может и не стал бы менять, хотя имена там очень тупые. Но версию windows с домашней до проф я буду поднимать в любом случае.

----------

